# Rookie has some questions about vintage bindings



## Bloody_Rookie (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello all,
I am very new to snowboarding and, tbh, also never stood on skies. Most I did was riding sledges so far. So all my limited knowledge so far comes from blogs and so on. Tragically none of those was able to answer my question. Probably because it was too simple.

Before I want to go and buy a proper board I first want to start with a used board of Craigslist to get a feeling for what I actually want. However, most of those cheap boards are pretty old and nearly all of them got hard bindings.
As I want to keep my boardboots a bit longer they won't be as old at the other hand. So they are either designed for strap-in or step on (haven't decided yet).

My question now is can I use either (strap-in or step-on) on those hard bindings or do I need shoes specifically made for hard bindings?

Would greatly appreciate some answers

PS: Sorry if there is a bit of weird wording, I'm not a native speaker.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Bindings are not vintage, just old. Throw away the old hardboot bindings. Get boots that fit, people will chime in on how, then get cheap newish (max 5-6 years) bindings. If you get step-in/on, buy new boots+bindings that match. The old systems are just old and worse. Board has to fit you aswell.


----------



## Bloody_Rookie (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks much for the reply! Did exactly that!


----------

